# Norton Firewall Popup



## Lefty Bob (Jul 10, 2007)

I have two firewalls, one Norton the other with my provider (At&t uverse)
I need to turn off the Norton firewall. When I go in and turn it off I get a popup that tells me I don't have it. I check OK and it goes away for 20 seconds and then comes back every 20 seconds even if I keep checks OK. I can't figure how to stop the popup reminder.
Can anyone help. Thanks

Lefty Bob


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

Even though it appears you're having the same problem, please start a new thread when you have a new issue. It's very difficult to keep two problems straight and who's working on what in a single thread. 

I've created a new thread for your issue here. 

Thanks for your cooperation.


----------



## kinbard (Jul 1, 2006)

*Re: Do i have two firewalls or not ?*



Lefty Bob said:


> I have two firewalls, one Norton the other with my provider (At&t uverse)
> I need to turn off the Norton firewall. When I go in and turn it off I get a popup that tells me I don't have it. I check OK and it goes away for 20 seconds and then comes back every 20 seconds even if I keep checks OK. I can't figure how to stop the popup reminder.
> Can anyone help. Thanks
> 
> Lefty Bob


Hi and welcome,
First off, make sure it is not the windows xp firewall. I am not familiar with Norton, but you can check to see if its firewall service is running, click start, control panel, administrative tools, services. It should start with norton. If you see the service for the firewall portion running you can disable it there.


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

Personally, I'd uninstall Norton, but I don't think much of it. :smile:


----------

